# You're not gonna believe this....



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

A small company was selling one of their trucks which they used to carry pallets of machinery parts and to plow their lot. Well I bought it today!

Here's the info:

1999 F-450 DUALLY 
PS TURBO DIESEL
42,000 miles
8'6 BOSS PLOW (2 years old)
FLAT SHORT BED 

They had just put it out on the road yesterday and I was the first to call about it. They had $10,000 on the window but I offered $9,600. The guy said $9,500 sounds like a more rounded number... UNBELIEVEABLE

The guy I was talking to was only an employee of the company. He didn't care how much the truck went for!
Ill be posting pics soon.. it's in great shape


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

oh YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO  

Good For you buddy get them pictures up!!

You better have that title :salute:


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

This guy told me they had a truck to replace it.. so Im assuming that they had depriciated this truck down to $0 and had to get rid of it?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't know  

You did get that title right?


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Titles? We just use some number punches and retool the VINs...


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds awesome! Looking forward to pics.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Of course I got the title!! The funny thing is that my Dad works for MIOSHA and he's a pretty high ranking guy. He said about 10 years ago he fined this company for a bunch of violations  


Title is good.. truck is in great shape, I'll be getting the pics developed in the next 2 days


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice buy buddy, I am happy for you


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Thats sounds like a really good deal, congarts !


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Post some pictures of that baby


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

*Plowmaster10000!!!!!!*

Look at this baby... only 40,000 miles


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

*More*

you just can't go wrong for $9,500.. c'mon now


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

another for the ladies


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

wowieeeeeeee


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

one for the money.. two for the show


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Last pic here.. unless you want to make any requests 

I am still astonished about this purchase...... and I still need to learn everything about owning a diesel!!!!!


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Very nice truck!! And a great price!! Wish that I could find something like that, just have to be in the right place at the right time...


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

where should I mount plow lights on this bad boy?


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

bigjeeping said:


> Last pic here.. unless you want to make any requests
> 
> I am still astonished about this purchase...... and I still need to learn everything about owning a diesel!!!!!


Nice rig. i do believe that was a real nice find.

Read your manual for the care and feeding of the PSD. Take care of it, and it will last a long-long time.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

niice truck and sweet deal man good for you :salute:


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Head on over the "www.thedieselstop.com" and visit your forums. You'll either get hooked or be disgusted. If I were you, I'd look into preventive maintenance, and have the engine checked out by a knowledgeable mech. Change the coolant asap and make sure you put the coolant additive back in with new coolant. I'd do an oil analysis so you know where the engine stands. Can't hurt to change out the rest of the fluids too and start fresh. It must be an auto tranny, so I'd stick a tranny temp gauge in your truck and upgrade the stock tranny cooler to a larger one. The tranny will run hotter when plowing, and you'll want to keep an eye on it. I'm jealous you got such a great deal.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Sounds good... it's a manual tranny


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Look underneath in one of your photos...there's a crack in the frame!













Only kidding...congrats.. I'll give you $11k for it. No questions asked!


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Books at $16,700 private party value on kelly blue book :redbounce


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I will cut you a check for $14,000 if you deliever it to me. And pay cash for the fuel it took to get it here.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

very tempting.. I'll consider 
All offers are welcome!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

you should go through the plow also. split the pump from the reservoir and replace both the screens if they need it. check all the connections. that plow looks to be older than 2 yrs by the way the tower is designed with the lights attached to a straight piece of steel instead of a curved tubular one. for the price and the condition you got a great deal on it.


----------



## Wolfies L&L (Oct 31, 2004)

How 'bout a pic of the interior of that babe?!? If I had it, I would change out the stake body to a dump body though. Good find, man!


----------

